# Conflicting Embassy info; need help



## dedicated1 (May 28, 2011)

I am a US citizen married to a British citizen for over 5 years. I have lived in the UK and hold a permenant residency permit there but I am not an EU passport holder; I also have 2 children who are dual citizens of the US and UK. We have relocated to Portugal for work and my husband has already acquired his fiscal number and successfully applied for his residency permit. I went to the US Embassy in Lisbon yesterday and was advised that I should have no issues applying for a permit to live and work here as I entered the country already married to an EU member; less red tape they said. Now, today the HR director of my husband's company has been in touch with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and they are telling her that I need to jump through all sorts of hoops - which the Portuguese legal council in the US Embassy said I was not subject to, as my rights are not the same (to my advantage) as the average non-EU citizen trying to reside in Portugal. The HR director was given an appointment date for me - not until Feb. 2012 - when my 90 day tourist visa expires on Dec. 12th. Apparently, I will be receiving a paper that will allow me to remain. I can't help but feel like something is not quite right with the advice coming from the HR person and I need to take control over this. So the help I'm looking for is anyone who can contribute about my circumstance or knows which office in Setubal to contact or even a website that will allow me to make an appointment in Setubal. I've successfully obtained visa's and permits several times now for me to the UK, my husband to the US and both my children - all without lawyers. However, finding solid information online in Portugal, is just not so straight forward. I look forward to your replies!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your husband registers you as re-unifaction of family, the wording seems to have changed but the concept hasn't. 
As your husband is a UK citizen and can live and work here, then you also have the right to accompany him and register with little or no problem.

Address for Setabul not all offices reguire appointments 
Regional Delegation - Setúbal
Avenida Luisa Todi, nº36, 38A e 40
2900 SETÚBAL
Telephone: 265 545 320 
Fax: 265 545 368 
Open: 8h30-16h00
E-Mail: [email protected]

addresses for all Lisbon area offices
Portal SEF

Portuguese site
Portal SEF

EU site
EU- Residence rights for non-EU spouses and children of EU nationals studying abroad - Your Europe


----------



## dedicated1 (May 28, 2011)

Excellent!! What you've just stated is more or less, what I understood and what the US Embassy advised as well. Our problem is that my husband's company has their hand in the mix - apparently, trying to 'help' us - but I don't think the HR person is relaying the circumstance correctly. After posting my message earlier, I also found the same contact detail about the office in Setubal; I called and after 47 minutes on hold, the rep didn't speak any English - and I don't speak enough Portuguese yet - she put me back on hold for what seemed to be forever...I eventually hung up. I think I'll just go there (with all my paperwork) and see how far I can get! I can't imagine having to wait until February for an appointment either!

I will go to their offices tomorrow and update this post with the results. I hope that I can be of help to someone else on this site as I find (and have in the past too) this site extremely helpful.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you'll find that your husband has to make the application as he is the one with the Residence, but best to go and find out if possible all the information required first.

This link is for form for the Application to Regroup / Reunite Family

http://www.sef.pt/documentos/57/DR0012.2a.pdf


----------



## dedicated1 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks again! I wasn't aware that he'd have apply on my behalf however, I will still go tomorrow so that I have the correct information straight from the proverbial, horses mouth!


----------

